# Absolution comes to Blu-ray and DVD July 9th 2015



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Action icon Steven Seagal stars in Absolution, arriving on Blu-ray™ (plus Digital HD), DVD (plus Digital) and Digital HD July 7 from Lionsgate Home Entertainment. The film is currently available via On Demand. Byron Mann (TV's "Arrow"), UFC Heavyweight Champion Josh Barnett and Vinnie Jones (X-Men: The Last Stand), bring the heat in this action-packed adventure directed by Keoni Waxman (Maximum Conviction). With bonus material including a "making of" featurette, an audio commentary and behind-the-scenes interviews with the cast, the Absolution Blu-ray and DVD will be available for the suggested retail price of $19.99 and $19.98, respectively.



When a contract killer (Seagal) encounters a girl on the run from a mob boss (Jones) with powerful political ties, he is torn between protecting the girl, and remaining loyal to the government agency that hired him for the mission.



BLU-RAY/DVD/DIGITAL HD SPECIAL FEATURES*

"Behind the scenes of Absolution" featurette
Cast Interviews
Audio Commentary with Co-Writer/Director Keoni Waxman, Actor Josh Barnett and Producer Binh Dang

*Subject to change



CAST

Steven Seagal - A Good Man, Maximum Conviction, Under Siege, Above the Law

Byron Mann - The Man With the Iron Fists, TV's "Arrow," Catwoman

Josh Barnett - UFC Heavyweight Champion

Adina Stetcu - Feature Film Debut

Massimo Dobrovic - Badge of Honor, A Good Man

and Vinnie Jones - X-Men: The Last stand, Snatch, Escape Plan, The Midnight Meat Train
PROGRAM INFORMATION

Year of Production: 2015

Title Copyright: © 2014 Absolute Mercenary Productions, Inc. All Rights Reserved.

Type: Theatrical Release

Rating: R for strong violence, language and some drug use

Genre:Action

Blu-ray Closed-Captioned: English SDH

DVD Closed-Captioned: English

Subtitles: English and Spanish

Feature Run Time: 96 minutes

Blu-ray Format: 1080P High Definition 16x9 Widescreen (1.78:1)

DVD Format: 16x9 Widescreen (1.78:1)

Blu-ray Audio: English 5.1 DTS-HD Master Audio™

DVD Audio: English 5.1 Dolby Digital ​


----------

